# Some old friends missing????



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2015)

Unless I've missed something, seems like there are not as many foal cams this year??? I remember watching last year........Lady K and a few others, I am drawing a blank on the names right now.......but I remember watching at least 8 different farms????? Anyone else notice this? Or have existing cams that I missed their posts???


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm that is interesting. I only recently started on this forum, so I would not know. For several years I have been watching the posts and learning from them. But I was not necessarily following them. But I do get what you mean, I feel like there are several people that I have come across in old posts. That are no longer in the forum. Maybe life changes have taken them on a new route


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, some old friends are missing, but we have been joined by some NEW friends, and we're happy they're here, and hope they stay for years and years. Life changes, and some friends move on to new and different things. We miss them, but life here just goes on to more and more beautiful and wonderful babies safely on the ground, and that just makes me smile!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2015)

Diane, Oh yes Wecome to all our new friends and all those beautiful babies too. Mainly I was just looking for some more cams to watch, I really look forward to Mare Stare this time of year!!! The miracle of birth is so wonderful and exciting to watch!!! Especially fun to watch those little ones stand for the first time!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

I think that a lot of the 'old' posters have taken a break from regular breeding (I know we have), also, as has been said, life moves on for a lot of folk which is why we welcome those new to breeding - giving us new friends to meet - and the joy of watching all the new babies safely arrive into the world.

I have not been posting regularly due to internet and computer issues, plus several family problems, but some days I can get here to do a quick read through if I'm lucky - yesterday the computer froze all day and I had to give up!! Today I'm posting like mad hoping that everything keeps working!


----------

